# How do you Make your own bubbler?



## Guest

How would I go about making my own bubbler!?!!?!? using tools and items around the house?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Anyone????


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if that's even possible without a pump.


----------



## Guest

what can I use around the house that can take place of the pump? What household item blows good air?


----------



## Guest

your mouth.


----------



## Guest

oh geeze thanks.. i could have though of that! but thats not air its carbondioxside


----------



## Guest

actually, it's waaaaaay more than carbon dioxide. oxygen, nitrogen, etc. but for real...i can't think of anything other than an air compresser, but that's really noisey.


----------



## Guest

^^^my point exactly^^^


----------



## emc7

bicycle pump? turkey baster? You can replace airwands with pvc drilled with holes, but you still need a source of air.


----------



## Guest

That's what we're looking for...a place to get the air, without having to stand next to the tank, squeezing, pumping, or blowing all the time. but for real, just go buy an air pump. you can get one for less than 10 bucks, which is cheaper than anything else you can find for a DIY air pump.


----------



## Guest

oh well. Im getting one for my birthday in one month which includes (New hose, Pump, & bubbler stone) but for the time being I want a DIY one


----------



## Guest

you don't actually need a bubbler if you have a filter.


----------



## shade2dope

The small black circle with four dots is a button just attach the button to the shaft coming off the motor. make sure that the plug comes out of the pen shaft so that its not sucking water in. you will have to find something to power it like a ac adapter or something. you would be better off just buying one or waiting till your bday....it kinda like a home made tattoo gun


----------



## Guest

I know I got a filter.. and I want to have a bubbler for decoration


----------

